# Làm sao để kiểm soát con học online hiệu quả?



## lethihanh1991 (9/1/22)

*Có bao nhiêu cha mẹ đau đầu về vấn đề sử dụng thiết bị điện tử của con? Có bao nhiêu cha mẹ lo lắng mỗi khi con ôm máy tính cả ngày?*
*Cha mẹ phải giành bao nhiêu thời gian để ở bên chăm sóc con, bao nhiêu thời gian để kiểm soát việc sử dụng máy tính, thiết bị điện tử của con, bao nhiêu thời gian để kèm cặp, giám sát khi con học online?
Cha mẹ mất bao nhiêu thời gian tìm hiểu và nghiên cứu phương pháp kiểm soát việc sử dụng internet của con. Trên mạng có không ít các phương pháp khác nhau. Và giữa rất nhiều phương pháp đó liệu phương pháp nào là hiệu quả và phù hợp với gia đình mình.
Mình cũng làm mẹ. Cũng tìm hiểu rất nhiều phương pháp, cũng dùng qua rất nhiều phương pháp. Và cuối cùng mình thấy Phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU là phù hợp nhất với gia đình mình.
Phần mềm rất dễ dùng, hợp điều kiện kinh tế, với nhiều ưu điểm:
Giao diện thân thiện
Giao diện của VAPU được nhóm kĩ sư đồ họa của VTEC Software thiết kế với tiêu chí đơn giản, thân thiện và tiện lợi nhất. Giao diện thân thiện, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng sử dụng, ứng dụng hiệu quả nhưng gần gũi với người dùng
Kiểm soát chặt trẽ
VAPU cho phép bố mẹ dễ dàng thao thác kiểm soát con cái qua các chức năng "Khóa máy tính theo giờ", "Khóa internet theo giờ". Chức năng này cho phép bố mẹ cài đặt các khung giờ từng ngày và các ngày trong tuần mà con được phép sử dụng máy tính hoặc sử dụng internet. Chức năng cài đặt cực kỳ đơn giản, sau khi cài đặt, chỉ những giờ nào con được bố mẹ cho phép vào máy thì mới có thể truy cập máy tính được.
Bất kỳ khi nào con cái truy cập máy tính, VAPU sẽ chụp lại màn hình thao tác và sau đó sẽ đóng gói thành file PDF gửi về cho email cho bố mẹ định kỳ. Từ đó, bố mẽ dễ dàng kiểm soát được hàng ngày con làm gì trên máy tính để đưa ra những phương án tiếp cận con cái tốt hơn.
Cập nhật thường xuyên
Danh sách web đen được phần mềm VAPU cập nhật thường xuyên, liên tục hàng ngày để đảm bảo ngăn chặn tối đa. VAPU có hệ thống AI tự động trên máy chủ, hệ thống sẽ tự động quét những web đen, game online mới nhất để cập nhật vào CSDL của hệ thống và update cho người sử dụng hàng ngày.
Ngoài ra, VAPU sử dụng sức mạnh cộng đồng trong việc cập nhật web đen. Mỗi người sử dụng VAPU, khi họ cập nhật web đen, danh sách ấy sẽ được gửi lên máy chủ để hệ thống quản trị của VAPU sàng lọc và cập nhật lại cho cộng đồng sử dụng. Với hơn 10 năm phát triển và nâng cấp, cơ sở dữ liệu web đen của VAPU có hơn 20.000 web đen bị chặn, đảm bảo 99% web đen bị chặn khi truy cập Internet.
Chức năng của Phần mềm VAPU
Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm phù hợp với tính hình dịch như hiện nay đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con.
Thêm vào đó, phần mềm cập nhật sẵn những trang web đen cũng như game online, điện tử mà các con hay vào. Phần mềm còn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube. Đồng thời các mẹ cũng có thể tự link các trang web không muốn con sử dụng để chặn. Khi sử dụng phần mềm thì máy tính sẽ không truy cập được vào những trang này nữa, bảo vệ an toàn cho con.
Ngoài ra các mẹ yên tâm vì phần mềm có cả chức năng chặn theo giờ, cũng như bỏ chặn khi cha mẹ muốn dùng lại và truy cập lịch sử xem các con đã từng vào những trang nào.
Phần mềm còn chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính theo giờ đã cài đặt trước đó, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email của cha mẹ, để cha mẹ theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng, kiểm soát việc dùng internet của con mà không phải theo sát con 24/24
Sản phẩm đến nay đã được hàng chục nghìn khách hàng đón nhận và cài đặt cho máy tính tại gia đình và trường học trên cả nước. Mình tin chia sẻ của mình sẽ giúp các mẹ tìm ra được giải pháp phù hợp để quản lý con mình sử dụng thiết bị điện tử một cách hợp lý nhất. >> Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Liên hệ :
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Website: vapu.com.vn*


----------

